# Riders in Orange....



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

looking to meet up with some folks to ride with.
moved from Az to Orange
just getting back into riding and just doing 30+ solo a few times a week.
working on getting my form back, I work afternoons and eveings so weekday mornings and weekends. any ideas would help.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome! I'm assuming that you are a mountain biker. If I'm correct, you need to go down to Switchback Cyclery at Chapman and Prospect in Orange. That's a great place to meet up with mountain bikers. I believe that they actually have mountain bikes rides organized through their shop.The owners Tim and Sherry. Give the shop a call. Their phone number is (714) 628-3913.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome to So Cal! I'm assuming that you are a mountain biker. If I'm correct, you need to go down to Switchback Cyclery at Chapman and Prospect in Orange. That's a great place to meet up with mountain bikers. I believe that they actually have mountain bikes rides organized through their shop.The owners are Tim and Sherry (great people by the way). Give the shop a call. Their phone number is (714) 628-3913.


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks for the reply terbennett...

actually I do both but am looking for road rides....
the username is an old nickname for our dirtbike crew 

I will look into the shop, thanks...

any ideas on road groups?


----------



## occyclist (May 15, 2009)

*Lots of group rides in OC*

You can find a few of them here

You can also look into this group They leave out of Tustin which is right next door to Orange. Coincidentally, Tim from Switchback rides with this group on the weekdays. Good guy


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

dirtrodr said:


> looking to meet up with some folks to ride with.
> moved from Az to Orange
> just getting back into riding and just doing 30+ solo a few times a week.
> working on getting my form back, I work afternoons and eveings so weekday mornings and weekends. any ideas would help.


I've been riding with the OC Rebels

http://www.ocrebels.com/

Nice people, and a great way to learn a lot of good routes in the county. No dues, not too cluby, just good rides. 

Most rides leave from Windrow Park in Irvine (Barranca and Jeffery)


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome......
Thanks for all the replies.


----------

